Ask HN: What is your favorite software that you adopted in 2019? - Antoninus
======
rubinelli
Visual Studio Code. It feels like every other week there is another release
with one or two very useful features.

------
lukaszkups
Godot engine. I've finally found something that enables me doing some silly
small games I've always wanted to do in short amount of time.

------
wiseleo
ScanKey.

I wrote in its App Store review that it shouldn’t be free.

It’s a soft keyboard with integrated barcode scanner AND OCR scanner for iOS.

It saves me a ton of time.

~~~
ojilles
Oh I’ve been asking for this for years. I couldn’t believe it didn’t exist.
Finally does, thanks for this!

Original use case I had was having a long password on one device on screen but
needing to enter it on a different one.

------
jerome-jh
Maybe that was 2018, but last tool I adopted is 8 years old cindex/csearch
code (well text) indexer:
[https://github.com/google/codesearch](https://github.com/google/codesearch)

------
finsrud
Two  menu bar apps:

\- __Shush __: Quickly mute and unmute your microphone using a hotkey (e.g.
fn).

\- __Clocker __: Easy way to keep track of your friends and colleagues in
different time zones.

------
eb0la
Mermaidjs and plantuml.

Being able to make technical diagrams and version them is great.

------
yesenadam
flex and bison. GNU Forth. PostScript + GhostScript.

------
botten
TablePlus

